# Freestyle Clinic w/ US Team Member Paul Palmer - July 25, Durango, CO



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Change of date and times: 

New dates will be Monday & Tuesday 6/27 & 6/28 from 6 - 7:30 pm


----------

